# Ultimate Outbacker Mod



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What do you think....can it be done???

























Doesn't have to be Bud though....

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Me like







but the keg looks too small









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea
I'm sure someone can work into the Outback









Don


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I really like the brick and tile work that you added to your Outback. I hope your DW does not mind that you covered up the white cabinets.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

THAT TOTALLY ROCKS.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









But, I don't think there's gonna be enough for the rest of you.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I 'spose that would be okay, but what would you put in the fresh "water" tank?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I 'spose that would be okay, but what would you put in the fresh "water" tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outbackers kool-aid of course









Bill


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Now you guys are giving me some ideas. That's been my main question since thinking about getting one of these TT's. I think I can strap one underneath the belly and then run a hose up through the cabinet. The thing is it won't be as cold as I'd like.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It will be if you cut a pass-through in the floor, for putting ice into the keg-holder!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Now you guys are giving me some ideas. That's been my main question since thinking about getting one of these TT's. I think I can strap one underneath the belly and then run a hose up through the cabinet. The thing is it won't be as cold as I'd like.
> [snapback]91408[/snapback]​


You'll have to run a coil of hose through the fridge to cool it off....

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not good, not good. Looks like the only two choices are Bud and Bud Light. Might as well drink gutter water.









Randy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

fill the underbelly full of ice, gotta be good for many days.

Where there's a will, there's a way... the wheels are turning now


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Not good, not good. Looks like the only two choices are Bud and Bud Light. Might as well drink gutter water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Funny


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

the extra weight would also be a good reason to upgrade to that diesel TV also!!

It would be nice if these came 'standard' on all OB's. I heard Keystone was considering it until they realized who they had working for them building the things. The tank labels being mixed up would be the least of your concerns!!

scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

stapless said:


> The tank labels being mixed up would be the least of your concerns!!
> 
> scott
> [snapback]91431[/snapback]​


LOL I hope that didn't reference beer label to black tank label
















Bill.

Oh Gilligan


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

This could top the list of necessary mods


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Let me find my Sawsall, pipe wrench, and calkgun, let's see what else will I need?
I wish that option would of been out when I purchased.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great mod and the fact you mislabled it with Bud is classic. Keeps everyone away from the REAL beer inside. Its the same tacic with liquor...just pour a nice bottle into a cheap bottle and people will leave it alone...Classic trick!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great mod and the fact you mislabled it with Bud is classic. Keeps everyone away from the REAL beer inside. Its the same tacic with liquor...just pour a nice bottle into a cheap bottle and people will leave it alone...Classic trick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Jim seems you sure know all about the liquor








Hey wait a minute, wasn't it YOU at the last rally hanging outside my camper at midnight drinking all those Wisconsin brews with me?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

For me I would have "Jack" in the one and "Coke" in the other









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

fishnmagician said:


> Let me find my Sawsall, pipe wrench, and calkgun, let's see what else will I need?
> I wish that option would of been out when I purchased.
> [snapback]91470[/snapback]​


LMAO.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Need one for domestics....one for imports.

Sometimes you feel like a nut....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> For me I would have "Jack" in the one and "Coke" in the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost right....

Jack & Ginger

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > For me I would have "Jack" in the one and "Coke" in the other
> ...


Getting closer......

Captain Morgan and Coke...or Ginger

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


That will work also Steve









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll pony up to the bar and say it's fine the way it is.

I like my Bud Lite.

Bill.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Gin and Tonic







Gotta have some sorta lime dispenser attached though...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Great mod and the fact you mislabled it with Bud is classic. Keeps everyone away from the REAL beer inside. Its the same tacic with liquor...just pour a nice bottle into a cheap bottle and people will leave it alone...Classic trick!!
> ...


Guilty as charged...


----------

